# How to cancel WES application?



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi friends,

I want to cancel my WES application. The reason is that I had filled my application in a hurry and was trying to explore the payment options. Inadvertently, I submitted my application choosing 'Demand Draft/ Money order' option.

Now, I wish to cancel and reapply. Unfortunately, I am not able to find a way to view or cancel my application.

I am trying to call their customer service fanatically since the last 3 days. But, none of their representatives are available and in 20 minutes, the phone gets disconnected 

I am really worried. 

I would be grateful if someone can help me with this

God bless


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

email WES : [email protected]


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

tremor said:


> email WES : [email protected]


Hi, Tremor. Thanks for your help!

I thought about it and I will send them an email soon.

However, I was wondering if there was another way out without involving them directly.


----------

